# Cups of tea



## Ms Gnomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi all, I wondered if you lovely ladies may have some advice for me. I'm very new to this and am now having a little panic as I read that caffeine can be bad when TTC/during IVF; then another website said it was safe in relatively small doses; then another said there's no evidence in a normal pregnancy that caffeine's a problem; then a last one specifically said it was problematic in IVF! All of these pages specifically cited coffee and cola, as they're proportionally high in caffeine per cup.

I am so confused!  I'm a tea drinker... a tea addict really. I absolutely love the stuff and it's my first choice of drink in the world, ahead even of pink vintage Laurent Perrier (which is saying something), so I'm loathe to completely stop drinking it if I'm making a mistake. Obviously I'd merrily cut down to a treat cup of tea per day or something anyway and not have an excessive amount, if it's not going to affect my chances of my cycle working. I'm currently on day 4 of my DR with buserelin. Nobody at the clinic told me not to drink tea and now I'm getting a bit worried that I'm putting myself through all of this and am going to ruin my chances because I've had a couple of cups of tea per day. Gah! Somebody help me please! Is it ok during DR or not at all during the whole cycle?

_*currently shaking in a corner, hoping someone tells me I can have a nice cuppa to calm the nerves!*_


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi ms gnomer,

As far as I know, a little bit isn't the end of the world. I told my clinic that I looked forward to having 'proper' diet coke when I go to the cinema, or 'proper' coffee if I visit family or friends who don't know about our treatment. They didn't bat an eyelid and just chuckled.

I was a huuuuuge coffee fan before I started treatment, but just replaced it gradually with decaf. I'd go so far as to say I had a bit if an addiction to diet coke, but again I replaced it with decaf too. I also avoid dark/plain chocolate and stick with milk or white chocolate instead.

I try to just follow a rule where when I'm at home and in control, day to day, I have almost no caffeine at all, which seems to allow for it at times which can't be helped. My clinic seemed quite happy with that!!

I think it's more an issue during stims, so why not try to cut it gradually over the next few weeks before your stimms start?

If you're unsure, give your clinic a ring

L xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

On the IVF cycle where I had cut back to one cup of tea a day -- BFN. On the IVF cycle where I had one cup of coffee a day -- BFP. Sadly, the latter ended in miscarriage, but I don't think it was anything to do with the coffee. 

As long as you consume less than the equivalent of 200 mg of caffeine per day, I'm not aware of any good quality research demonstrating a reliable negative impact on odds of conception and live birth. HTH!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The guideline in pregnancy is no more than 200mg a day.  Off the top of my head a cup of tea is about 75mg.  I think, but don't quote me, that this has been transferred across to ivf on the basis of the 'act as if you're pregnant' theory.  In real terms I personally don't think a cup of tea a day or even two will hurt.  It's a no regrets thing really, my consultant was of the opinion that a little bit of what you fancy and living as normal is not a bad thing and reduces your stress xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi I'm 7 months pregnant after having ICSI, I'm a full fat coke addict and have been for years I also drink tea. I really don't think it has that much effect and it's just precaution. I drink about 2 or 3 cups of tea a day and about a litre of coke and have done all the way through apart from when I went off tea for a few months around the 3 month mark. Although I'm not recommending you have as much caffeine as I do, I really don't think a few cups of tea a day will do you any harm x


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Ms Gnomer!

I would try decaff tea and see what you think. I moved onto Rooibos when I was preparing for IVF and cycling and grew to prefer it over 'normal' tea. When I got pregnant, my first symptom was to find tea the most disgusting flavoured drink in the whole world, which I took as my body's way of saying it didn't want caffeine (this happened on both my BFPs and was my way of knowing I was pregnant on my 2nd BFP before even POAS!!). I also went off the smell of coffee and it made me want to vomit when I did smell it.

I am now back on to normal tea and that first cup after 6 months without was like heaven. 

So, yes, there are alternatives to 'caff' tea, just have to see what you like or don't like. Good luck!


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hiya. I drank my tea( another tea addict) all the way through IVF and pregnancy, 3-5 cups a day. And everything is fine. Had high BP in last two month, but docs said its nothing to do with caffeine. X


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I go on the premis of no regrets. If Im worried about something it makes sense not to do it. I'm like you - a total tea addict, and to a certain extent, coffee too. I need it and get dreadful withdrawal symptoms. but, it worries me that it might affect the outcome so I don't drink it during ivf. Well, I allow myself two cup of teas a day and one coffee after lunch, which is pretty much the limit! I just don't you want to look back and wonder.


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Having excess caffeine is associated with low birth weight. However, the definition of 'excess' is, as with all these things, very much up for debate  It seems to me that the evidence is very much of the kind that if you consume large amounts on a regular basis then you might see an impact, but many women won't.

I'm also a tea lover (though not so much since I've been pregnant, I've found I've developed a preference for sweeter drinks), and my own personal philosophy is that as long as I stay under 200mg most days, the odd day when I'm over really won't matter. 

I've found that decaff tea really isn't as bad as I thought - in fact, we have the Yorkshire tea one, and while I could probably tell the difference if you gave me a mug of each to taste at the same time, I don't really notice when DH makes the decaff for me. 

If you do decide to reduce your caffeine intake, remember that chocolate, including hot chocolate drinks, also has a fair bit of caffiene (I know! I mean, don't they think we have enough to worry about without taking away my tea AND my chocolate).

Now, if you'll excuse me - I'm off to get a cuppa and snaffle a bag of Cadbury's buttons


----------



## Ms Gnomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Hah! I hadn't even thought about chocolate! I'm not a massive chocolate fan, but I was trying to think of what I could replace my evening brew with! I'll definitely try the Yorkshire decaff, as you aren't the first person to have mentioned that, *FLC*. It sounds like a good idea.

*EllJay*: I really like incredibly dark chocolate! Fortunately, as I said above, I'm not that big a fan... we're just finishing off the box of Cadbury's Heroes left over from Christmas, so once they've gone we'll be a chocolate-free household - at least it won't be too traumatic. I like the idea of being in control at home and saving it for when I'm at someone else's house - that's a good way of controlling consumption.

*ELKA, pinkcarys, Sammi, Dudders CrazyHorse*: Thanks for assuring me that I'm not alone, and that I've not made a huge mistake. Stress alleviated (for now)! 

*NatW*: I have a friend who had exactly your reaction to tea and coffee whilst pregnant with her gorgeous little girl. She had a low birth weight, despite my friend not drinking any caffeine throughout pregnancy, so I guess you can't second-guess the future. Is it Rooibos that's quite sweet? I'm not really a sweet-toothed girl, and don't add sugar to anything, so it would be good to know in advance, as I seem to remember it's quite pricey. I'm ready to try anything though, and really appreciate the tip!


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

I think if you get the normal Rooibos, it's not that sweet, but it is a different taste to tea and it may take some getting used to. I remember the first time I had it I thought it was vile, then really began to love it! I'd steer clear of the Rooibos with vanilla though as that is a bit sickly! You can usually find deals on it too, but might be worth seeing if you can get any samples to give it a go without committing to a whole box?

Yes, I think most of my caffeine intake is through chocolate rather than anything else!

Can't comment on Yorkshire decaff, but I've been drinking the Aldi own brand and find that pretty good


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm not a tea drinker but i hear there is caffeine in chocolate and i ate a ton of that. Also there is caffeine in lucozade and they actually give you that to drink for a glucose tolerance test in the hospital in many places so caffeine can't be a complete no. reckon do whatever you're comfortable with, just maybe make a couple of swaps to water or something. good luck.


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies  

I read somewhere that one cup of tea a day actually improved IVF outcomes. I don't drink tea: I am a coffee fan myself and gave it up on day one of the cycle I started buserelin on last time. This time round I am already on day 10 of that cycle and will probably give it up this week - so before I start down regulation for my FET. My first cycle ended in miscarriage despite the lack of coffee so I'm not all that sure how much difference it makes! 

One thing I will say is I saw a nutritionist - this information is also online - and she said not to have decaff. This is because the decaffeinating process uses chemicals so actually is potentially more damaging to the body than the caffeine (if you stick below the limit). Just something to think about.


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

I switched to decaff and it honestly isnt that bad. I didn't begrudge myself a full on caffeine beverage if I craved it. Didn't know about the chocolate though so that's handy to know for next time.

I done the whole eating pineapple core, Brazil nuts, no alcohol etc but this time round I am taking the stance of everything in moderation. If I fancy a a small glass of wine with my meal after a crappy day at work I will have one xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My clinic say a few coffees and teas a day is fine. 

There is loads of research that says X, Y or Z, but a lot of it isn't necessarily good research. 

I just remind myself that if everything was as simple as do eat this, or don't drink that, we would all be pregnant (and stay pregnant) every time.

Xxx


----------

